# Help choosing the best filter system!



## Stephjls (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 75g aquarium that is sitting across from my waiting for me to get started, haha. I'm trying to do as much research as I can, but I keep coming up short on information about what's best for a 75g FW transitioning to SW.

Another forum suggested I use a sump, but I am so confused as to every single part I need, and where to start. It's been a real PITA to figure out every thing I need, and they didn't really give me a ton of information, just that I should use a sump... Ha.

I went to my LFS, and they suggested I just get a canister, showed my some of their top rated canisters (including the fluval G6, but I found some pretty questionable reviews). I told them I wanted to google reviews and I would be back, but it seems to have such a large review base.

So, some pointers from those who have experience would be helpful, definitely!

I'm planning on starting FW with a GSP, and raising the SG .0002 every week with water changes, until I am at full marine. Then I would like to try to add some damselfish (I've read it's a 50/50, but worth a try). My tank is 75g. 

Thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Stephjls said:


> I have a 75g aquarium that is sitting across from my waiting for me to get started, haha. I'm trying to do as much research as I can, but I keep coming up short on information about what's best for a 75g FW transitioning to SW.
> 
> Another forum suggested I use a sump, but I am so confused as to every single part I need, and where to start. It's been a real PITA to figure out every thing I need, and they didn't really give me a ton of information, just that I should use a sump... Ha.
> 
> ...


Why would you raise the salinity every week until your at 1.025?? Pre mix the water and salt in another container, salinity to 1.025. Let sit for 24hrs, put in tank. Put in Live Sand or Crushed Coral. Get about 20-30lbs of Live Rock and 50-60lbs of Base Rock or Macro rock, its really your choice of which. You'll need power heads to move the water around, starting at 10x the water volume, so in a 75 gallon you'll need 2 power heads, one on each end of the tank rated at 400gph each. 
You don't need a sump. Live Rock and the Sand, crushed coral will grow enough organisms to filter your water. You will need a skimmer for your tank, I would recommend one rated at twice your water volume. Need a refractometer to measure your salinity in the tank. A heater rated at 300watts would work fine. And a water test kit, you'll need to check for Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates for basics. I think that should do ya. I miss anything?
Water Changes in the Cycling Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Don't Water Changes Keep the Biological Filter from Maturing?
Cycling a New Saltwater Aquarium With Fish - Tips For Making Good Tank Starter Fish Choices
How To Determine GPH Water Flow Rates of Saltwater Aquarium Pumps and Filters


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## Stephjls (Sep 18, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Why would you raise the salinity every week until your at 1.025?? Pre mix the water and salt in another container, salinity to 1.025. Let sit for 24hrs, put in tank. Put in Live Sand or Crushed Coral. Get about 20-30lbs of Live Rock and 50-60lbs of Base Rock or Macro rock, its really your choice of which. You'll need power heads to move the water around, starting at 10x the water volume, so in a 75 gallon you'll need 2 power heads, one on each end of the tank rated at 400gph each.
> You don't need a sump. Live Rock and the Sand, crushed coral will grow enough organisms to filter your water. You will need a skimmer for your tank, I would recommend one rated at twice your water volume. Need a refractometer to measure your salinity in the tank. A heater rated at 300watts would work fine. And a water test kit, you'll need to check for Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates for basics. I think that should do ya. I miss anything?
> Water Changes in the Cycling Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Don't Water Changes Keep the Biological Filter from Maturing?
> Cycling a New Saltwater Aquarium With Fish - Tips For Making Good Tank Starter Fish Choices
> How To Determine GPH Water Flow Rates of Saltwater Aquarium Pumps and Filters



I'm doing the transition because I am starting with a freshwater green spotted puffer, and just throwing it in salt water will kill it, opposed to going very slowly until it's full marine.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Green spotted puffers are actually brackish and not freashwater


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Got ya.


----------



## Stephjls (Sep 18, 2011)

Chillwill007 said:


> Green spotted puffers are actually brackish and not freashwater


Yes, I know. Where I am getting my green spotted puffer from it will be tiny enough that the LFS will still have it in freshwater. I'm going to transition it into salt water, which will take a couple months, then add some damsel fish (GSP are SW fish when they get to be full grown).

Any canister suggestions?


----------



## Stephjls (Sep 18, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Got ya.



Thanks for all the info though! What kind of canister do you suggest I use for a 75g?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Stephjls said:


> Thanks for all the info though! What kind of canister do you suggest I use for a 75g?


Your eheim works well. I've used magnum 350 with no issues before also. The eheim's have a great shut off and removal of the filter for cleaning. The disconnects work well.


----------

